# Can Chicks Have Failure to Thrive and what can I do about it?



## nrsrorry

We have been working with chickens for about a year now and it breaks my heart when one doesn't make it, esprcially a chick. Two days ago we bought 50 pounds of start n grow and rec'd 6 RIR chicks for free! Yesterday morning we found one laying on her side, cold and near stiff but still breathing. I spent 4 hours one on one giving her sugar water and keeping her right next to my skin for warmth and at the end of the 5th hour she had been standing up and running away so I put her back in the 90-97 degree brooder box but every few hours I had to pull her out for 1:1 care again. Sometimes after I had her out for 15 minutes she would be very active and healthy looking but ultimately she died during the night. The brooder water has vitamins, electrolytes and a little sugar. What else can I do to save these little guys? Has anyone ever tried to give them nutracal? is there a secret to getting chicks to open their mouths? Thanks guys


----------



## Apyl

Let nature do its thing. Failure to thrive means there was some other underlying issue.Nature has its ways of weeding out the weak.


----------



## Sundancers

I agree with Apyl ...

Sometimes no matter what you do, some will be lost.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken

Some people add electrolytes to the water when they receive chicks (before any show signs of sickness) to balance out the negative effect of shipping. Beyond that I'm sorry but it's best to just accept that some aren't going to make it. Trust me, sick wee ones often make for sick adults if they make it that far. It's basically prolonging the heartbreak.


----------



## nrsrorry

Thanks, I know what you say is true, I just hate to see it happen.


----------



## realsis

Is she eating at all? You can try grow gel and electrolytes. Maybe she will snap back? I'm hoping!


----------

